# So what do you think of her?



## Alicia G (Mar 26, 2011)

This is my blue eyed white holland lop doe Akiko. She was born end of october and she now weighs 3.3 pounds. So what do you think of her?
I think shes beautiful but Be honest, If you think she looks ugly, then go ahead and say it!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 26, 2011)

She's lovely 

She'd look even better off the table...


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful  rabbit!


----------



## Alicia G (Mar 26, 2011)

I let her run around the house, she ll come to me when she has to go to the bathroom. But if she doesnt have to go, then shes going.... fast!


----------



## kasey08 (Mar 28, 2011)

How did you potty train her?


----------



## Alicia G (Mar 28, 2011)

She likes to be in a clean place, so I put her in the corner of the bath room with a litter box and I put some dirty shavings in, then she got the idea that 
'out well someones already gone in there so I guess thats were I should go!' For the most part she does it because she wants to, not because I trained her.


----------



## chicks & ducks (Apr 9, 2011)

What a sweety! I've heard you can potty train them, well done on that!


----------



## Tracey (Apr 10, 2011)

She is lovely! Especially her eyes


----------



## kasey08 (Apr 10, 2011)

That is great! Beautiful BTW!!


----------



## smalltimer (Apr 10, 2011)

nothink ugly about her very cute


----------



## Dutchgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

She's beautiful! Normally I'm not really a fan of white rabbits, but yours is very pretty. I'm on the search for a male Holland, myself. Hoping to get one with spots, or an orange one...


----------

